# George Lucas says Empire Strikes Back was the worst Star Wars film



## Gahars (Apr 19, 2012)

> Entertainment blogger David Poland recalls Lucas’ comment on Wednesday at the Publicist’s Guild luncheon: “George Lucas, giving the award to Sid Ganis, who was the in-house publicist on Star Wars: Episode Five – The Empire Strikes Back, said, ‘Sid is the reason why The Empire Strikes Back is always written about as the best of the films, when it actually was the worst one.’”


 Source: Slash Film

Remember, that means The Empire Strikes Back is worse than this:





And this:




And this:





Sure, it's possible that he's just joking, but this is George Lucas we're talking about. It's kind of hard to give him the benefit of the doubt when it comes to his Star Wars shenanigans.


----------



## awssk8er (Apr 19, 2012)

He's probably just saying that for attention. 

Even if he is being completely serious, it doesn't mean it's the worst movie. 

Many artists will have a big song, and the artist will end up not liking it just because of how much recognition they got only for one hit. I guess it can be related to this.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 19, 2012)

It's probably because Empire is the best one that Lucas didn't direct. 

Jealousy much? 

Sucks that the whole world disagrees with this...and we also all know that Han shot first. 



Spoiler: Even Lucas knows it


----------



## Gahars (Apr 19, 2012)

awssk8er said:


> Even if he is being completely serious, it doesn't mean it's the worst movie.



And that's not the point. It is (if true), however, extremely telling about his standards of quality, which casts a new light on the prequels, the re-edits, the dancing, etc.

Edit: And just because it's worth reiterating, according to Lucas...



Spoiler







*>*


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 19, 2012)

George Lucas has turned into one of the biggest trolls known to man.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Apr 19, 2012)

@vuples He also didnt direct return of the jedi. 

Somehow this comment doesnt surprise me though. Lucas seems to get more bizarre as time goes on.


----------



## Clarky (Apr 19, 2012)

mysticwaterfall said:


> @vuples He also didnt direct return of the jedi.
> 
> Somehow this comment doesnt surprise me though. Lucas seems to get more bizarre as time goes on.



apparently he did direct some scenes in it or so i heard, vadars funeral i think being one


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 19, 2012)

Anyone who continually slaps his fans with threatened law suits for doing little more than celebrating and advertising his product is either insane, a complete ass-hole or both.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Apr 19, 2012)

Empire strikes back worse then Episode 1 and 2?, yes I liked Episode 3, I find this a little hard to believe.


----------



## emigre (Apr 19, 2012)

I think Gorge Lucas is going senile


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm pretty sure Howard the Duck was the worst Star Wars film.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 19, 2012)

the fuck is your problem, the man has his own preferences and obviously didnt make the star wars movies for you, but for himself. There is no accounting for tastes.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 19, 2012)

Clydefrosch said:


> the fuck is your problem, the man has his own preferences and obviously didnt make the star wars movies for you, but for himself. There is no accounting for tastes.



Yes, because clearly, the lavishly expensive special effects extravaganzas with huge marketing pushes and tie-ins (toys, clothes, animated spin-offs, cereals, etc.) were little projects George made for himself. Even if that was the case, that doesn't make those prequels immune from the criticism they've rightly earned.

And on your last point, I'd like to borrow a quote from Guild's signature: "It's like saying you enjoyed listening to someone sing completely out of tune or reading a book whose pages are covered in brown sauce. I know it's your opinion but your opinion is just wrong." -Ben "Yahtzee" Croshaw


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 19, 2012)

a movie is not better just because you first saw it when you were 5.

to be honest, the only thing that made me like star wars at all was the villian design, the glowing swords that could cut anything and the fact that they had something called "death star" even though it was nothing but a huge gray ball.

the story wasnt anything special, besides for the whole playing in space thing, it followed pretty simple themes. space people, space conflict, space daddy issues, space love born out of space bickering. the whole force thing was a cool idea in general, but that wasnt anything new really. comics and tv shows had the telekineses thing on for quite some time already... so space telekineses

the actors, well, they were actors and as such did a good enough job, but oh well? that was about it. im happy that ford was able to go on making good movies later.

costumes, yeah, great, black robes, robes not so black and fur suits of varying sizes. apart from the menacing vader costume, most of the stuff was pretty unimpressive.
dont get me wrong, i like jim henson-like stuff as much as anyone, but i dont think the ewoks are much better than jar jar was.

i actually prefer the pod-race scene in comparison to the death star trench flight.


im not saying the movies are bad, they arent, obviously. but im saying the new ones are underrated, while the old ones are overrated.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 20, 2012)

Clydefrosch said:


> *snip*



Troll better or be less of a movie hipster. Saying Star Wars (the first two at least) is bad is like saying Citizen Kane was shot rather poorly. You're just wrong.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 20, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Clydefrosch said:
> 
> 
> > *snip*
> ...


I wasn't going to be as nice.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 20, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> I wasn't going to be as nice.



Oh trust me, I wouldn't have any objections if you decided to say your comment now


----------



## Edster (Apr 20, 2012)

Personally I think George Lucas was the worst Star wars film.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 20, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Clydefrosch said:
> 
> 
> > *snip*
> ...




1. i didnt troll and i dont even know what a movie hipster is, i was just voicing my opinion. i'm neither the biggest fan of star wars, cause honestly, i like to watch it once in a while, nor am i a hater just cause i dont think its the best movie ever made.

2. i even said that i'm not saying the movies were bad. but i am pretty sure, if we had actually gotten the movies in chronological order, with 4-6 coming like 10 years later, people would act just the way they are now "bwah, its not like the thing i watched when i was a kid, so its bad"
and "you're just wrong" really is no arguement either. thats the thing you say when you have nothing but subjective arguements to back you up.


----------

